# Another Great Day in Hopedale LA!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Had the pleasure of putting Scott Perkins his dad and 12yr old son Allen on some speckled trout along with a few reds and drums. Things started of good in Coquille got right into some trout with Campo shrimp under corks along the lee shoreline. About 18 on ice and zip so I fished a few spots before getting onto steady bite in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceType>Lake</st1laceType> <st1laceName>Clabesse</st1laceName></st1lace>. I nicknamed Allen ?ACE? because he was smoking?em along with his Grandpa while Scott was getting it all on video so they could watch back home in <st1:State><st1lace>Alabama</st1lace></st1:State>. After awhile Scott could hold out no longer and put down the camera and grabbed rod to get in on the action and hooked into some trout himself. With almost limit on ice we opted to leave the trout to pursue some reds. First stop we were on then reds and drums but only one keeper red with some nice drums and a lot of rat reds. Any way the day was a perfect day for Scott and his family and a box full of fish.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">65 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 REDFISH<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4 DRUMS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The fall Fishing is in full swing now. I have some open days this month and next so give me a call and get in on the CATCHING ACTION!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<o></o>


----------

